# Giants in World Series



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I guess Tony was saving his pitchers for the next game...


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

BTW, the Giants hold the lead in inter-league play 11-5... Not that that matters. The Angels won both spring training games they played this year, again not that that matters. 

My dream World Series match-up came true, but now I have to pick a team. 

Not that that matter... :grin:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Who cares? :lol:


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Spoken like a true twins fan! :thats:


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

(watch this....) 

GO Angels!!!! Bonds is bad for the game of baseball........

(thread to expand exponentially now.......)


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

No your opinion is valued. 

:lol:


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

JT said last night that no one has an ego on the team. Joe Magrane was just talking to the only ego on the team right before JT. Biggest ego in San Fran right now is on the 49ers. Terrell Owens. The dude pulls a pen out of his sock last night and signs the ball that he just caught for a touchdown. 

Go Angels! Angels win in 6.


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

Everytime I hear "the Giants win the pennant" it drives me nuts!

Go Halos!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

OK,

"the Giants win the pennant"
"the Giants win the pennant"
"the Giants win the pennant"
"the Giants win the pennant"
"the Giants win the pennant"
"the Giants win the pennant"
"the Giants win the pennant"
"the Giants win the pennant"
"the Giants win the pennant"
"the Giants win the pennant"
"the Giants win the pennant"
"the Giants win the pennant"

:angel:


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Boy that Dusty Baker sure can coach. It's going to be nice having him as the manager of the M's next season.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Yea you wish. :sure:


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Angels in 5. Unless they get cold waiting around for Saturday to come. 

They're just looking like an unstoppable force in these playoffs. I don't think the Giants have the depth of talent or that bit of magic to match what the Angels have going for them right now.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Did the Giants have the depth to stop Atlanta or St Louis? I'd put money on the Angels, but its going to go at least 6 or 7 IMO... The Giants are way to cagey to go down that quick.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *OK,
> 
> "the Giants win the pennant"
> ...


Should we qualify the "NY" Giants win the pennant?

:lol:

Sorry James, Angels in 6. Stupid, friggin rally monkey and stupid friggin phallic noise making whackers. What ever happened to the dignified game of baseball? Just hurl an insult or two at the players like in NY.....

Monkey and whackers aside, the fans deserve one. We have 26......


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Hey who just won the pennant this year?


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

How does Bonds run the bases so well with those chandelier sized earrings dangling all over the place?!

(Ducks!) Don't run me down in your Passat James F!


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *OK,
> 
> "the Giants win the pennant"
> ...


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bang

Must think Halos, must concentrate on Angels beating evil Giants.
Good will win. :angel:


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

This is what the Giants are going to do to the Angels...








:angel:

They are going down!


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *This is what the Giants are going to do to the Angels...
> 
> 
> ...


You can't kill the Angels, they can't die silly!

The Gnats will lose (not loose) and Dusty will finally leave the evil Gnats.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Then Dusty goes to the M's and wrecks havoc on our beloved Halos. 

James, You should go with your boyhood team.  

Those are thunder sticks that are whacked around. Want some?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Believe me I'm hurting trying to decide which way to go.... I've got time. Richard keeps bugging me to make my mind up. :grin:


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *Hey who just won the pennant this year?
> 
> 
> ...


It's that displaced NY team with the Diva steroid-laced homerun jock that nobody likes, right?



(go to it James...)


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm sorry, I looked on ESPN but couldn't find any news on the Yankees. What happened to them?


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Bonds' rating dips

http://www2.bostonherald.com/sport/sports_columnists/gee10162002.htm


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *I'm sorry, I looked on ESPN but couldn't find any news on the Yankees. What happened to them?
> 
> 
> ...


I have 26 other reasons not to respond....



I've had my fill for the next few years. Enjoy it while you can....until SF loses, btw.... :lol:

AL all the way......


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Well I'm in a can't lose here. My two favorite teams are in the World Series.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *Well I'm in a can't lose here. My two favorite teams are in the World Series. *


You'll definitely enjoy it. I was a pig in sh*t when we had the 2000 series (not that I like the Mets, but the Subway series was great!)

Make sure to savor the moments.


----------

